# ID this fish from B Rodgers



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

This is taken from B Rodgers thread, but I'm wondering what the ID of this fish is.

I believe it was collected in Peru.









Hope you don't mind b.


----------



## werdna (Mar 15, 2005)

id... looks like a Marginatus... idk for sure...... BUMP^^^


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

manny or spilo


----------



## NIH23 (Aug 18, 2006)

GDR but really does look like a manny to bad its not cause it came from peru


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

NIH23 said:


> GDR but really does look like a manny to bad its not cause it came from peru


I don't think its a rhombeus or a gold diamond rhom if thats what GDR means. I know its not a manni either.

I guess I just need to wait for a few experts opinions on this one, I just can't narrow it down. I have a few ideas, but just not enough evidence for me to decide on which one.

Looks like frank said Eigenmanni.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

from Frank

01. Rhombeus
02. Sanchezi
03. Compresus
04. Rhombeus
05. Altuvei
06. Rhombeus
07. Elongatus
08. Compresus
09. Rhombeus
10. Rhombeus
11. Rhombeus
12. Altuvei
13. Altuvei
14. Rhombeus
15. Rhombeus
16. Compresus
17. Elongatus
18. Sanchezi
19. Eigenmanni
20. Rhombeus ??
21. Compresus ??
22. Sanchezi
23. Altuvei
24. Sanchezi
25. Altuvei
26. Altuvei


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Not my own opinion but someone said that it looked like a gouldini


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Trigga Posted Today, 06:02 PM
> *Not my own opinion* but someone said that it looked like a gouldini


That's good, then you would have been completely wrong.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

loll good


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

eigenmanni.......yea


----------

